# 2 Audiofrog GB12 or 2 JL Audio 12 W7 for ‘15 Q40 Build



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Goals: Accurate reproduction of sub bass from 25-70 Hz while still having hard hitting bass. Trunk build. 

Is it possible to port the box thru the ski pass with the subs firing backwards (or forwards,) without doing a 4th order bandpass? 

Pricing: Are 12W7’s priced lower at brick & mortar dealers than $949 online? 

Not asking for specific pricing, ballpark price or a simple yes/ no is fine. I dont want to be the annoying guy calling/ showing up to local stores asking prices if I’m not going to purchase. 

QC & Build: How is the overall build quality of each sub?

I own Audiofrog GB60 & GB15 & had the set screw strip out on the GB15 the first time tightening it down. 

Tell me your Experience: 
For those that run either sub how do you like them? Pros & Cons? If you have ran both subs, what’s is your experience & preference? Is there any amp you feel pairs best with either sub? 

Thanks for your time,

Chase


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2 Audiofrog GB12 or 2 JL Audio 12 W7 for ‘15 Q40 Build*

what are you going to run for power? Are you just considering those 2 options?

many years ago i got a pair of CSS SDX 12's when they had them on special for $450 a pair. Now i see they are 350 each, but it is serious sub and i still run the 2 of them in my HT, they just need a ton of power and weigh about 80 pounds each. They would compete with both on your list.

So would a IDmax 15...


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ve never worked with the gb12 but the w7’s are very unforgiving in the wrong sized box and your design option would be a waste of 2 w7’s, they also doesn’t do well in bandpass enclosures, the only way I would use them in that car would be ported up the rear deck but that calls for butchering the car. (2) 12w6v3 bandpassed porting through the ski pass is a better option.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Those are 2 very different subwoofers. Dont get me wrong they will both play low and loug, but the W7's are in a different class of SPL driver. They will soak up more power, have 33% more excursion capability, and they are a lot more driver to make an enclosure for. The JL's are expensive no matter how hard you try they bring some money. The W6 would more a direct competitor in this race to the GB12.

Both will get plenty loud, both will get plenty low, but the W7 will have some crazy authority in the deep low range. The AF will do plenty good, and the owner/operator/creator is on here and is more than happy to help out if something gets squirrely, try and get JL to do that.

Real question is how loud do you want it?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> what are you going to run for power? Are you just considering those 2 options?
> 
> many years ago i got a pair of CSS SDX 12's when they had them on special for $450 a pair. Now i see they are 350 each, but it is serious sub and i still run the 2 of them in my HT, they just need a ton of power and weigh about 80 pounds each. They would compete with both on your list.
> 
> So would a IDmax 15...


Hello, 

Yes I am considering those two options for accurate bass. Want to run 2 b/c I love output too. I plan on running a 2k amp if the AF GB or 3k amp if the W7’s. 

I have an Odyssey pc1400-35 starting battery and a Singer 240 Amp hairpin alternator for my car as well. Have been looking at Zapco, they seem to get real good reviews around here, the z II series I believe is the line. 

Any other amp suggestions? 

For my goals, I want bass above 50Hz so I don’t want any SPL based companies woofers. I am not implying the subs you listed are!


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Mullings said:


> I’ve never worked with the gb12 but the w7’s are very unforgiving in the wrong sized box and your design option would be a waste of 2 w7’s, they also doesn’t do well in bandpass enclosures, the only way I would use them in that car would be ported up the rear deck but that calls for butchering the car. (2) 12w6v3 bandpassed porting through the ski pass is a better option.


Hello,

I am NOT doing a bandpass enclosure, the size for 2 12’s would be too big. I am doing 2 12’s PORTED & The design will be professionally done and a full trunk build. I have an opening in the rear deck but I want to explore options with the ski pass thru first. 

I asked if it was possible to have the subs fire towards the trunk and the port the opposite direction into the cabin. I was told yes and no from different sources, why I’m asking in this thread.

I am sure that even a regular ported box ( subs & port firing towards trunk ) with 2 12’s should give me the output I desire. My last car that had a metal wall separating the trunk and cabin greatly affected my output ( 1 12 JL entry level sub w1? On minimal power ) 

Also, I have heard W7 in 4th order and 6th order series and they sound amazing. Also JL recommends and will design a 4th order bandpass for nearly all woofers they sell.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> Those are 2 very different subwoofers. Dont get me wrong they will both play low and loug, but the W7's are in a different class of SPL driver. They will soak up more power, have 33% more excursion capability, and they are a lot more driver to make an enclosure for. The JL's are expensive no matter how hard you try they bring some money. The W6 would more a direct competitor in this race to the GB12.
> 
> Both will get plenty loud, both will get plenty low, but the W7 will have some crazy authority in the deep low range. The AF will do plenty good, and the owner/operator/creator is on here and is more than happy to help out if something gets squirrely, try and get JL to do that.
> 
> Real question is how loud do you want it?


Hello,

Thank you! I will research the W6. Would 2 W6’s reach my goals? I figured 2 12’s from either company would impress me. I want this to be the best sounding loudest system I’ve had. I am not chasing spl numbers, if I compete it would be SQ events.

2 of the 3 install places I’m considering are JL dealers, 3rd uses Crutchfield pricing & price matches authorized dealers. I’m hoping if I choose the 3rd installer, & B&M dealer pricing is lower than Crutchfield, the 3rd place would price match b/c some installers insist on selling & installing the gear. 

I do see Manville Smith from JL Audio on here & I can call JL Mon-Fri ? It’s been hard to get Andy to respond to my emails after my purchase. 

Have you experienced any build or QC problems with AF subs?


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have used the jl 13w7 the jl 12w6v3 and now audiofrog gb12d4 the w7 will get crazy loud down low but all ways had a sort of bloated sound imo not very easy to blend unless u have crazy midbass and still needs alot of cutting down low the w6 blends alot Easyer and still gets loud the audiofrog subwoofer to me is the best of the bunch can get loud and can blend so well its butter smooth it's your call not a jl hater I like there products but to me the audiofrog is cheaper and sounds better on less power win win


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I ran w7 12"s for a while ported and w7" s ported as well. The 8s are my favorite subs I've ever owned. Currently running frog gb 10"s ported. The frogs sound just as good as the w7 8s but the w7 8s had more output. I could shake buildings with them. For my current system the frogs are perfect. I do occasionally miss that guy wrenching bass though.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

A employee told me the Rockville k9's are re-badged w7's so at 99 bucks plus (2)19.99 JL stickers your in under 150.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2 Audiofrog GB12 or 2 JL Audio 12 W7 for ‘15 Q40 Build*



Gump_Runner said:


> A employee told me the Rockville k9's are re-badged w7's so at 99 bucks plus (2)19.99 JL stickers your in under 150.


you think this is a rebadged w7?

https://www.rockvilleaudio.com/2-w12k9d2/


----------

